# iMAC OSX 10.3 wont recognize Belkin USB 7050??



## MacInSD (Feb 8, 2006)

Hi all,
I just picked up the Belkin wireless USB adapter F5D7050  (v3000) last night.

After messing with it for 2 hrs, I gave up. It will not light up, it just isnt recognized etc.

After hearing all the good stuff  about it, I was jazzed that it would be so easy...WRONG.

Both the Belkin OSX 10.3 and the RTlink drivers dont recognize the USB adapter??

Should I take it back and try another just in case?
I tried it on My XP PC and it works fine???

Also is there soething I need to do when it asks for password? is the the password from my also new Belkin Wireless G Router ??

Could this be the issue?

The LED on the adapter doesnt even light up and doesnt show up in USB ports either???

thanks,
Doug


P.S.> I called Belkin Tech Support (who is on PST and opens at 8am )this morning and they state _due to unusally high call volume there is a longer then normal wait."_

How do they get a call wait at the exact moment they open.

I also work in a call center and we dont have that issue...



Idamn i just wanted to get my daughter online...


----------



## mistermac (Feb 8, 2006)

Try downloading the wirelessUtilityRT73USB.
This workes for me, i have the same product also v3000
http://www.ralinktech.com/supp-1.htm
It's the last link for the mac platform.


----------



## MacInSD (Feb 8, 2006)

Actually that is the one I tried.

no workie unless Im doing something wrong.


----------



## camgangrel (Feb 8, 2006)

I would say try useing the F5D7050s drive you may have a V2000 or V2095 chip put in the V3000 part caseing. I Know I have to use that for my PCMIA card from Belken that just happened to be a V300 also. I hope that will help. Best of luck.


----------



## mistermac (Feb 8, 2006)

MacInSD said:
			
		

> Actually that is the one I tried.
> 
> no workie unless Im doing something wrong.



Did the software statup? (it takes a wile), if so just checkout your settings, like router or wirelessmode.


----------



## camgangrel (Feb 8, 2006)

mistermac said:
			
		

> Did the software statup? (it takes a wile), if so just checkout your settings, like router or wirelessmode.


this the thing he can't get it to see his Wifi So I went to google and looked up the ID not the braned and looked for drivers. and there where other WEB PAGES that said all the same thing the first round of the V300 had the V200 CHIPS where in it. not the new ones. So it is a craps shot as to what chips are in the V300 so they said if the one that he tryed don't work then try the other ones. And no it does not need to be reinstalled "Because it takes a wale to work", it does not. I'm running the driver that I posted. thats what he should try. Because I have a PMCIA Belkin card that V100 and V200 whould work with 10.4.4's airport driver but I got the V300 that need that Driver. I got it and installed it you will do 1. open appilcations then down the list of apps the last thing will be a config app thats works your WiFi stuff. 2.once you are done useing it then goto system preferences then click on network and if your mac has loaded the driver then it will say something about founding a new network card or something like that and it needs to install it. a new network listing will show up then you can click on that new listing and setup the DCHP stuff then your good to go. then restart your mac and now your are up and running. Now my set up is a PowerBook G3 233MHz 152MB of ram running OS9.2.2 and OS 10.4.4 and has run that way for about a year now. That is as long as I have been using a mac for. and guess what I just happened to  be Apple hardware Repair System Qufiled. Now can you say that much? I know apples laptops and desktops in and out from the G3's on.


----------



## pjay (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi,

I'm having a similar problem...

I have the same adaptor F5D7050, and am running version 1.2.5.0 of the WirelessUtility73USB - OS is 10.3.9 - most of the time this works fine and everything is happy.

However, everytime I restart the machine and it comes up, the software wont recognise the adaptor until I've unplugged the adaptor and then pluged it back in.

I've done some searching and cannot find updates of the driver, and the link that is pointed to earlier here for the utility is broken now.

Are you able to help me out?

Thanks

Jared


----------

